# Our journey...Families thru surrogacy conference in March



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

We will be officially speaking at the Families thru surrogacy conference in London on Saturday March 21st.We wanted to share our story to give hope,advice and encouragement to other couples who are looking into doing surrogacy overseas.We started our fertility journey in 2008 at the Kiran Infertility Centre in India.Initially we tried IVF,but after many miscarriages we turned to surrogacy and our beautiful baby girl was born last year.She was born against all odds,as my husband had a vasectomy reversal after 17 Years! We feel truly blessed and see India as our second home now.The conference covers all aspects of surrogacy and has many professionals speaking from all over the world.It's well worth attending!
Here is a link to our blog...hope to see you there x
http://wannabeafamily.blogspot.in/


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

There's a varied line up of speakers at the Families Through Surrogacy Conference on 21 March 2015. I'll be there too speaking on "the sticky legal issues and how to overcome them" in surrogacy cases - http://familiesthrusurrogacy.com/uk/speakers/

All the best

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Families Through Surrogacy Group have carried out some recent research on numbers of Britons entering into surrogacy arrangements abroad. This was covered by the Independent over the weekend and also featured Professor Allan Pacey, a fertility expert at Sheffield University, and myself on the legal side. You can read more here -http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/uk-citizens-are-the-likeliest-in-europe-to-go-abroad-to-find-a-surrogate-mother-10109448.html

All the best

Louisa


----------

